# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Rilindja Demokratike Kombëtare - RDK

## Modesti

Në Maqedoni u pagëzua tani më emri i partisë së aq përfolur që do të formonte Prof. Dr. Rufi Osmani.

Partia quhet RILINDJA DEMOKRATIKE KOMBËTARE dhe selinë do ta ketë në Shkup. 

Sipas informatave tona, interesimi tek populli shqiptarë në Maqedoni për këtë parti është tepër i madh.

Si duket Rilindja filloji.

----------


## etc

Njeriu i dyt i kesaj partije prof. Vesel Memeti ende pa dal te lype vota vec me i ofendon tetovaret ne nje mesage qe ka shkembyer me nje bashkpartiak-aktivist  nga Tetova ja se ckaa thote:
Vesel Memedi

Vesel MemediMarch 16, 2011 at 2:42am

Pershendetje,

Ju lutem mos mu adresoni "zotri" se nuk eshte ne rregull. Menyren se si shpreheni ne ekto mesazhe nuk eshte e pelqyeshme, por kjo eshte puna juaj.

Me lejoni te japi mendimin tim personal. Per mua, kjo pune eshte pune e shenjt, dhe une ashtu e trajtoj. Per mua nuk ka asnje qellim tjeter, perpos nje qellimi shume fisnik per te ndihmuar kete proces. Nijeti im personal eshte shume i paster. Mirepo jo cdonjeri vjen me kete nijet. Secili vjen per nje nijet te caktuar, dhe shumica e nijeteve jane nijete te interesit personal.

Te jeni te bindur se Prof. Rufiu nuk do te tolerone asnje individ qe vjen ne kete iniciativ per nijete te ndryshme, edhe pse keto nijete mund te jene legjitime. Primare eshte nijeti i paster, ndersa shumica e njerezve nga Tetova nuk e kane kete nijet.

Secili ka te drejte te mendoj si te doj dhe kete mendim nuk ka te drejte tua mohoj askushi.

Do te kishte qene shume me mire sikur te na tregoni per problemet konkrete qe te mund te debatojm me mire per kete ceshtje?

Respekte

----------


## aadili

Mvaret se çfar nijeti ka pasur ky zotriu.
Shume mire i paska thëne se  mënyra se si shpreheni nuk eshte e pelqyeshme,por kjo eshte puna e juaj.

Edhe zotri prof.Dr Rufi Osmani eshte shprehur vete se nuk do te bashkpunoj asesi me njerez që janë korupt ose që kan qellime personale.

----------


## aadili

http://alsat-m.tv/emisione/qethja/629.html

http://alsat-m.tv/emisione/qethja/638.html

----------


## etc

ndersa shumica e njerezve nga Tetova nuk e kane kete nijet.

 :me dylbi:

----------


## TOMY_X

Plasi debati akoma pa u krijuar.....

----------


## Juventus

Ne vendin time RDK do mare me shume vota se dy partite tjera, kete e theme nga biseda qe kam basur me bashkvendasit e mije.
Jane shume te revoltuar me Thaqin , ndersa alin e kane votuar se skane pasur ke, tash qe ju ka dale nje opcion i paster si pika e lotit, mund te theme se 80% e atyre qe kame biseduar jane shprehur pozitivisht pro RDK-se dhe mandej njerez qe jane mbajtur si pdsh apo Bdi.
Kjo ehste shpresa e fundit e Shqiptareve ne Fyrom dhe kjo nuk duhet t e humbet se drite me si me skemi me pa.

----------


## Bes-s

Edhe nje parti tjeter shqiptare ne Maqedoni, edhe nje ulje e forces votuese te shqiptareve ne Maqedoni.
Pyetja eshte se cka fitojne votuesit shqiptare nga krijimi i partive te reja??
Pothuajse 10 parti shqiptare ka ne Maqedoni, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja pse sllavo-bullgaret vazhdimisht injorojne voten shqiptare, sepse, eshte e pavlere!

Rufi Osmanin e respektoj shume si nje ekonomist te fuqishem, mirepo, nuk na duhen parti te reja ne Maqedoni.
*Na duhet bashkim, e jo percarje!*

----------


## ismani

rilindja filloje si gjithmone kam simpati te madhe per kete njeri te cmuar tek populli shqiptar ne maqedoni por frigohem sepse te gjithe jan atdhetar ne jeten e perditshme por kur futen ne duel me shkaun gjithmone dalin humbas siq patem rastin me mendu thaqin taash ali ahmetin etj etj pervec nje partie qe gjithmone cka na ka mbrojtur neve si shqiptar ka qen PPD PARTIA PER PROSPORITET DEMOKRATIK besoj se ki njeri do ti ndjek hapat e asaj partie

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Nje "partie" qe i deshton edhe kuvendi themelues,zor qe mund ti prognozohet sukses ne skenen politike shqiptare. Terminin per mbajtjen e kuvendit themelues na e shtyn vazhdimisht gjith keto 6 muaj, sot ishte nje nga ditet e caktuara per kuvend themelues ne Sallen sportive "B.Trajkovski" ne Shkup por edhe kesaj radhe si edhe herave tjera e shtyne per "javen tjeeter" ne Hotel Holiday Inn poashtu ne Shkup.. Kjo eshte situate per te te ardhur keq. Profi po deshton!

----------


## Juventus

> Nje "partie" qe i deshton edhe kuvendi themelues,zor qe mund ti prognozohet sukses ne skenen politike shqiptare. Terminin per mbajtjen e kuvendit themelues na e shtyn vazhdimisht gjith keto 6 muaj, sot ishte nje nga ditet e caktuara per kuvend themelues ne Sallen sportive "B.Trajkovski" ne Shkup por edhe kesaj radhe si edhe herave tjera e shtyne per "javen tjeeter" ne Hotel Holiday Inn poashtu ne Shkup.. Kjo eshte situate per te te ardhur keq. Profi po deshton!


Profi nuk po deshton, por dita dites po forcon.
Ali kjametit de ja derdhe dardhat naper oborr.

----------


## getomental

Ska hajr pi ktyve partijave,kto sjan as gje vec disa marioneta te shkijeve...

Dot vjen dita kur na dot te kemi partin ton:



 Sicherheitsdienst Ernst Kaltenbrunner

----------


## Si-hanA

Si duket sot Maqedonia eshte me e ''pasur'' me parti politike dhe te gjithe(partit shqipetare) ne fillim e quajn veten Shqiponje e ne fund dalin se jane Qyqe...!
 Ketej nga vendi im thuhet:''Dil Jonuz e hyn Domuz''(njejte te gjithe)

 Me te mira!

----------


## xhevati.p

xhi folni bre maqedonia me e pasur me parti ?? jaja kto ne evrop ka ma shaum parti pederash se sa ne maqedoni xhi ka parti politike.

ky profi me duket shaum i rezikshem dita dites i rejtin emni ,a ktine qerve u ka hi ujti nder bith ka zen ti lagja ,vetem sune diktojn a jan pershaur  pi frejge a pi ...

----------


## jeton_struga

Parti politike le te kete,( e kam fjalen per ata Shqipetare),por,nje gje duhet te mesojne Shqipetaret ne IRJM nje here e mire,detyrimisht duhet te behet nje koalicion i gjere mbar shqipetar(fjalen e kam per prtite politike ne irjm),perderisa te arrihen te gjitha kerkesat politike,ekonomike dhe sociale te shqipetareve......kjo mendoj un eshet nevoje e patjetersushme e veprimit.....pasi te arrihen keto gjera mund te veprohet me parti qe ofrojne projekte te ndryshme.......
  Ketu tek ne asnjera Parti nuk ndryshon ne kerkesa ndaj pales tjeter,thuajse ato jane identike te cdo subjekti politik shqiptar......ne loje na kane futur pala tjeter,me ca Badentera,kerkesa(kete ta jap ate sta jap),ne po luajm rolin e lypsarit,dhe qenka dikush qe keto kerkesa ose ti jep ose jo.Perse ne duhet akoma te luajme rolin e lypsarit ndaj pales maqedone,perse ne te mos i krijojme vet te mirat per ne.....Lind pyetja po atyre kush ua dha te drejten e gjuhes,te drejten e shkollimit etj etj.....
 Maqedonet ndaj nesh po luajne rolin e zotit,vec zoti eshte ai qe mund te te jape apo te te marre dicka.......me e keqja eshte qe ne po luajme rolin e lypsarit,ma jep kete e ma jep ate......
 Nje fakt po u tregoj se si perfitohen te mirat vet.....ka shum te ketilla fakte por po e permend nje.....eshte interesant dhe te gjith e dijme ,por nuk e lodhim mendjen te mendojme ne kete drejtim.
 Ne vitin 1991 qeveria e atehereshme solli vendim qe ne Struge dhe disa qytete shqiptare ne irjm qe ata mendonin se shqiptaret jan pakice ,te mbyllen shkollat e mesme.
 Ne daten 1 dhe 2 shtator te 1991 u bojkotua mesimi ne shkollen fillore te Ladorishtit.......u torturuan organizatoret e ketij bojkoti ne forme me brutale.....por pasuan protestat para Shkolles se mesme,per dy jave rrjesht.......pushteti kete e mori si nje gje pa rendesi vazhdoi me te veten......nuk u rihapen paralelet ne gjuhen shqipe.......
  Por ,nga kjo proteste u krijua nje keshill per gjetjen e zgjedhjeste problemit...cka u be ...U themelua Shkolla e Mesme Hajdar Dushi ne Ladorisht te Struges me seli ne Gjakove........
  Shum nxenes dolen nga kjo shkolle ,nuk iu perulem presionit,financiarisht mbeshtetej ne forme te organizuar nga popullata dhe mergimtaret.....keshtu u detyruan debilet politik qe te rihapin shkollat ne qytet.....4 vite funksionoi kjo shkolle......sot e kesaj dite kemi kuadro me Universitet prej kesaj shkolle......ne vitet 95/96 ne Ladorisht erdhi z.Fadil Sulejmani,fjala e tij na mburri kur tha"kjo shkolle ka qene si model per themelimin e Universitetit te Tetoves"........
 Jo vec shkollat por te gjitha institucionet mund ti krijojme me vetinisiative.
   Ju mendoni qe kam dale nga tema ,por jo .....i lexoj me vemendje komentet tuaja....ne duhet te zgjedhim djemte me te mir te kombit qe te na perfaqsojne,mos merremi me bajraktarizma qe seshte nevoja ,deri sa te permbushen apo rrumbullakesohen inspiratat tona ne duhet te veprojme si nje trung,thash edhe me siper te gjithe Shqiptaret ne nje krah perball te tjereve........kur ta rregullojm punen qe te jete shqiptari ndaj shqipetarit ,si eshte puna ne Shqiperi apo Kosove atehere eshte tjeter pune nuk ka perse te gjith te jen ne nje krah....
Ky ishte mendimi im ,ne lidhje me partite ne Irjm...........

----------


## Raim

A mundet dikush te me thote se cfare ka arritur te beje per shqiptaret e Maqedonise ky zoteriu Rufi Osmani: 
-kur ishte deputet i PPDs ne 1995 pastaj kaloi ne PDSH
-kur u zgjodhe kryetar komune ne 1997 dhe i organizoi te rite te vendoset flamuri ne komune ku vrane 3 veta dhe u plagosen shume te tjere dhe ne mengjese ju dorezua policise vete ne mengjes dhe u mbrojte gjithe kohes maqedonisht duke mos pranuar perkthyes shqiptare
-ofertat nga BDIja i ka refuzuar gjithmone duke thene se politika per mu ka mbaruar
-doktori i ekonomise asnje liber nuk ka botuar,
-perseri u zgjodhe kryetar komune ne 2009, dhe cka beri largoi te gjithe te tjeret si nga komuna ashtu edhe arsimtaret neper shkolla, cka eshte duke bere per Gostivarin kurrgje gjithkohes merret me padite e Bejtes

Ky njeri eshte megaloman, arrogant, i vetepelqyer, vetem ky dine tjeret jo, te behet vetem ky si thote, vetem fjale ka e vepra 0, me nje fjale shizofren.
Pyetni njerezit qe kan pasur rastin te bashkepunojne me kete njeri.

Hajt shnet

----------


## Juventus

> A mundet dikush te me thote se cfare ka arritur te beje per shqiptaret e Maqedonise ky zoteriu Rufi Osmani: 
> -kur ishte deputet i PPDs ne 1995 pastaj kaloi ne PDSH
> -kur u zgjodhe kryetar komune ne 1997 dhe i organizoi te rite te vendoset flamuri ne komune ku vrane 3 veta dhe u plagosen shume te tjere dhe ne mengjese ju dorezua policise vete ne mengjes dhe u mbrojte gjithe kohes maqedonisht duke mos pranuar perkthyes shqiptare
> -ofertat nga BDIja i ka refuzuar gjithmone duke thene se politika per mu ka mbaruar
> -doktori i ekonomise asnje liber nuk ka botuar,
> -perseri u zgjodhe kryetar komune ne 2009, dhe cka beri largoi te gjithe te tjeret si nga komuna ashtu edhe arsimtaret neper shkolla, cka eshte duke bere per Gostivarin kurrgje gjithkohes merret me padite e Bejtes
> 
> Ky njeri eshte megaloman, arrogant, i vetepelqyer, vetem ky dine tjeret jo, te behet vetem ky si thote, vetem fjale ka e vepra 0, me nje fjale shizofren.
> Pyetni njerezit qe kan pasur rastin te bashkepunojne me kete njeri.
> ...


Une kam pasur rastin te punoje  dhe po te theme qe nje femi si ty nuk ke cka te flasish.
NEse rufiu ska bere gje per 2-3 vite, cka ka ba Ali kjameti dhe Ai qopa i per pdsh-se, per 1 dekade?

ku mund me krahasuar thaqin e alin me R.Osmanin???
E pa kapshme eshte kjo.
Rufiu nuk eshte futur ne qeveri pa shumicen e votave, nuk ja ka ritur raitingun shkaut sot te luaj me shqiptaret, nuk ka bere asnje rast si Brodec, Sopot, Kala, Shkupi 2014, bastisje neper shtepit e shqiptareve, kte kane aritu PDSH dhe BDI, 
Rufi OSmani nuk ehste futur  ne qeveri ne krahe te  deshmoreve dhe Invalideve te luftes, kte ka bere BDI, Rufi SOmani nuk ka mare as nje personi 1500Euro per ta punsuar, edhe pse ka paguar  shumen njeri ka 9 muaj pa nje 1min pune, kete e bejne te pandershmit e bdi-se.

R.Osmani nuk ka blere vota, ti manipuloje njerzit, ti kushtezoje per dicka apstrake, kete  ka bere pdsh, dhe bdi.

R.OSmani nuk ka krijuar banda me emrin Alfa dhe ti dergoje neper vetvotime, ti rrahe njerzit kush flet kundra pdsh-se, kete ka bere PDSH.


.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.

R.Osmanit nuk i ka ra infrakt nga humbja e zgjedhjeve sic ka ndodhur thaqit(thaqi mend ka pasur tek interesi privat)

R.OSmani nuk ka krijuar parti politike, me parat e vllezerve tane qe jetojne ne diaspore,(ata kane ndare nga kafshata e gojes per te mbledhur para per te ndihmuar luften) ndersa BDI me to ka bere parti dhe fushate zgjedhore.

R.OSmani nuk ka vrare njerez ps mbarimit te luftes, kete kane bere njerez te BDi-se per te qene vete te paret ne parti,

(nje per rastin e komunes, R.Osmani nuk ja shtroi rrugen me qilim te kuqe ati qe vrau qytetaret e tije, kete  eberi njeriu i bdi-se, ai qopa bejta.)


ka dhe shume por skame nerva ma te merem se nuk mund te kuptoje nje gje te ki popull, tene jeten shkilet, malltretohet, manipulohet,.... kur vjen dita e zgejdhjeve, perseri voton ate qe ka shkele tere jeten.

O  poppppuuuuuuulllllllll, Zgjohuuuuuuuuuu nga Gjjjuuuummiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raim

> Une kam pasur rastin te punoje  dhe po te theme qe nje femi si ty nuk ke cka te flasish.
> NEse rufiu ska bere gje per 2-3 vite, cka ka ba Ali kjameti dhe Ai qopa i per pdsh-se, per 1 dekade?
> 
> ku mund me krahasuar thaqin e alin me R.Osmanin???
> E pa kapshme eshte kjo.
> Rufiu nuk eshte futur ne qeveri pa shumicen e votave, nuk ja ka ritur raitingun shkaut sot te luaj me shqiptaret, nuk ka bere asnje rast si Brodec, Sopot, Kala, Shkupi 2014, bastisje neper shtepit e shqiptareve, kte kane aritu PDSH dhe BDI, 
> Rufi OSmani nuk ehste futur  ne qeveri ne krahe te  deshmoreve dhe Invalideve te luftes, kte ka bere BDI, Rufi SOmani nuk ka mare as nje personi 1500Euro per ta punsuar, edhe pse ka paguar  shumen njeri ka 9 muaj pa nje 1min pune, kete e bejne te pandershmit e bdi-se.
> 
> R.Osmani nuk ka blere vota, ti manipuloje njerzit, ti kushtezoje per dicka apstrake, kete  ka bere pdsh, dhe bdi.
> ...


Kujdes shoku mos u nervozo aq shpejt ende pa mos filluar me pune partia e re, mos te bie ndonje infrakt rastesisht, dhe mos etiketo te tjeret femije apo te rritur mos u bo arrogant si Rufiu yt apo te gjithe jeni nje lloj.

Ti sic duket nuk e ke kuptuar pytjen time, po ta riperseris, cka ka bere Rufiu si deputet i PPDs pastaj ik te Thaci ne PDSH, cka ka bere si kryetar komune ne 1997, dhe cka ka bere ne kete mandat 2009 ok, jam i qarte apo jo.

Ti po me tregon per BDIn dhe PDSHn, pasi ju ofroni "shpetim" per shqiptaret tregon cka ka bere ne karrieren e vete melaqja juaj Rufi Osmani, pervecse eshte demagog dhe rrens i klasit te pare me fjalorin e vet.


Mos harro tregom per Rufiun nuk te pyeta as per BDIn as per PDSHn.

Oh harrova se ata 3  djemt qe u vrane dhe te tjeret qe u plagosen me 1997 u vrane per babane tim e jo per Rufiun, demet e ketij njeriu jane te medha por mos e merrni afer zemres se nuk ka gje nga ky njeri i deshtuar po qe din ta shese veten.

----------


## Juventus

> Kujdes shoku mos u nervozo aq shpejt ende pa mos filluar me pune partia e re, mos te bie ndonje infrakt rastesisht, dhe mos etiketo te tjeret femije apo te rritur mos u bo arrogant si Rufiu yt apo te gjithe jeni nje lloj.
> 
> Ti sic duket nuk e ke kuptuar pytjen time, po ta riperseris, cka ka bere Rufiu si deputet i PPDs pastaj ik te Thaci ne PDSH, cka ka bere si kryetar komune ne 1997, dhe cka ka bere ne kete mandat 2009 ok, jam i qarte apo jo.
> 
> Ti po me tregon per BDIn dhe PDSHn, pasi ju ofroni "shpetim" per shqiptaret tregon cka ka bere ne karrieren e vete melaqja juaj Rufi Osmani, pervecse eshte demagog dhe rrens i klasit te pare me fjalorin e vet.
> 
> 
> Mos harro tregom per Rufiun nuk te pyeta as per BDIn as per PDSHn.
> 
> Oh harrova se ata 3  djemt qe u vrane dhe te tjeret qe u plagosen me 1997 u vrane per babane tim e jo per Rufiun, demet e ketij njeriu jane te medha por mos e merrni afer zemres se nuk ka gje nga ky njeri i deshtuar po qe din ta shese veten.


Ato 3 u vrane per flamur e jo per Rufin.
Ato ne Brodec per cilin u vran, ato ne lufte per cilin u vrane per te hyre ne qeveri ali ammeti?
Cka ka bere Ali e thaqi?
Meqe R.Osmani spo konka i mire pse ka bere oferte bdi-ja te mare ne parti, meqe ai nuk va ka fut fare tash spo bene?


O cuni ik me at alin e thaqin se ju ka dale boja nuk mudnet me mashtu popullin me. Qe nga themelimi i partise me te njejten platforme del ne zgjedhje dhe ende ska bere asnje pike te saj.
Ato ajen vetem qene qe lehin dhe nuk kafshojne.

----------


## Raim

> Ato 3 u vrane per flamur e jo per Rufin.
> Ato ne Brodec per cilin u vran, ato ne lufte per cilin u vrane per te hyre ne qeveri ali ammeti?
> Cka ka bere Ali e thaqi?
> Meqe R.Osmani spo konka i mire pse ka bere oferte bdi-ja te mare ne parti, meqe ai nuk va ka fut fare tash spo bene?
> 
> 
> O cuni ik me at alin e thaqin se ju ka dale boja nuk mudnet me mashtu popullin me. Qe nga themelimi i partise me te njejten platforme del ne zgjedhje dhe ende ska bere asnje pike te saj.
> Ato ajen vetem qene qe lehin dhe nuk kafshojne.


Gjithe kohes te pyes tregom per te arriturat, veprat e Rufiut si ne rrafshin politik, ekonomik dhe shkencore or zotri a kupton shqip apo te te shkruaj ne ate gjuhen tende te mehalles.

Nje fjale popullore thote "ngadal beg se ka hendeg" dhe ju te partise se re mos nxitoni shume sepse ka edhe nje fjale tjeter popullore qe thote " kush ngutet p...."

Ky zotri ekonomisti,politikani,megallomani  smund te realizoje as 10% qe ka realizu Bejta ne GV

hajt shnet se ke dale vec me bo marketing per partine e re.

----------

